# What to do when you are bored on a Sunday morning.



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

I was searching the internet for ways to use up scrap bits of yarn. Found an interesting idea. 

Using wool, knit I cord until it is long enough to fit around your wrist. Bind off and sew ends together, forming a bangle.

Fill the sink full of hot water, add a little soap. Throw bangle in and swoosh that sucker around, felting it within an inch of it's life. I rubbed it between my hands for a better felting result. Squeeze all the water out, wringing it in a towel if need be. 

Shape and let dry. 

It was kind of fun and I have a cool conversation piece to wear to my next knitting group. :sm02:


----------



## beatnick123 (Apr 13, 2017)

My friend from KP told me about Knitted Knockers. They are prosthetics for cancer patients who lost their boobs. Good idea to use scraps of yarn. Bea


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Not because I am bored, but I so enjoy taking my coffee and mystery book--sit on the front porch and enjoy listening (and watching) the flurry of activities--and getting some much-appreciated reading time!! 

Bluebirds feeding their young, Humming Birds enjoying the nectar, butterflies (Monarchs, yellow/black) flying in and out of our Butterfly bushes, a young bunny eating the green grass with dew upon it and once in a while a doe with her fawns. :sm01: :sm01: :sm24:


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm seldom bored on Sunday morning. I'm either mowing the lawn, watering the yard, weeding, leaf blowing debris out of the sidewalks and driveways or a dozen other yard chores that need to be done. Seems like it's never done. I stay busy until it gets too hot to work, then I go in and take a shower and rest. 

I can't remember the time when I sat on the patio and read a book. Of course, the patio is usually too hot to sit and read unless I have a fan blowing on me.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

beatnick123 said:


> My friend from KP told me about Knitted Knockers. They are prosthetics for cancer patients who lost their boobs. Good idea to use scraps of yarn. Bea


No, no, no-- knockers need specific yarns, not just anything. They ride against scar tissue, etc. My friend knits them and has told me bunches about how careful they must be about making them.

But I commend you on thinking of this. How about cute stocking caps?


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Kansas g-ma said:


> No, no, no-- knockers need specific yarns, not just anything. They ride against scar tissue, etc. My friend knits them and has told me bunches about how careful they must be about making them.
> 
> But I commend you on thinking of this. How about cute stocking caps?


I had always heard to use cotton yarn for them. All my cotton yarn is set aside for dishcloths and potholders for Christmas, so I am no help.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sherryc said:


> I'm seldom bored on Sunday morning. I'm either mowing the lawn, watering the yard, weeding, leaf blowing debris out of the sidewalks and driveways or a dozen other yard chores that need to be done. Seems like it's never done. I stay busy until it gets too hot to work, then I go in and take a shower and rest.
> 
> I can't remember the time when I sat on the patio and read a book. Of course, the patio is usually too hot to sit and read unless I have a fan blowing on me.


The neighbours who look forward to sleeping late on a Sunday morning must really appreciate the noise made by your lawnmower and leaf blower. :sm23:


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this felted bangle idea. I have lots of end caps/closures from jewelry making so I will try felting the wool, then adding them to bring it all together. A nice idea...


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I go to church. Definitely not bored there.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

My point wasn't really about being bored, it was about the cool idea I found to make something from leftovers.


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

books said:


> My point wasn't really about being bored, it was about the cool idea I found to make something from leftovers.


It sounds like a nice way to use up little bits of wool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

books said:


> My point wasn't really about being bored, it was about the cool idea I found to make something from leftovers.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

You're very welcome. Going to try felted pot holders next. Really like felting things in the sink, watching it change and morph into a different texture. Plus, I just like playing with water!


----------



## stitchin' time (Oct 3, 2016)

It's not Sunday without Church. It helps me thruout the week, and then I look forward to the next Sunday.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I am a churchgoer also, and the rest of the day I do whatever I want to do like knitting on my deck during the summer if it isn't too hot out. During the winter I'll be knitting inside or doing what I want.


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

Grandma Jo said:


> I am a churchgoer also, and the rest of the day I do whatever I want to do like knitting on my deck during the summer if it isn't too hot out. During the winter I'll be knitting inside or doing what I want.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

books said:


> I had always heard to use cotton yarn for them. All my cotton yarn is set aside for dishcloths and potholders for Christmas, so I am no help.


I think, if I remember right, that some of the yarn is part bamboo or something. Carol even got asked to make a few acrylic for those who want to swim. She really gets a kick out of making them and always has requests for more.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> I go to church. Definitely not bored there.


Same here.

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> I go to church. Definitely not bored there.


Me too.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

I think I chose the wrong title for this thread. I will be working on my Log Cabin Blanket.... another great use of leftover yarn, when you are trying to relax on a Sunday night! Lol


----------



## byalexis (Apr 6, 2013)

Church is the best way to start the week. I have missed going due to health problems but will hopefully get back soon and to singing in the choir again.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

byalexis said:


> Church is the best way to start the week. I have missed going due to health problems but will hopefully get back soon and to singing in the choir again.


In our church the choir takes the summer off. However, the different members take turns singing a solo each week. Makes you realize just what lovely voices we have.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

books said:


> *I think I chose the wrong title for this thread.* I will be working on my Log Cabin Blanket.... another great use of leftover yarn, when you are trying to relax on a Sunday night! Lol


You may be right, but I'll say my two-cents anyway. I'm never bored on Sunday mornings, because that's when our knitting group gathers. Officially, it's from ten o'clock to two, but lately we've begun assembling around 8:30 and leaving at or after noon. Sometimes we're just two or three; today we were eight. We just grab an extra table and drag it over to the big round one we usually use. It's a nice food court with _mobile_ furniture.

How much bigger than your wrist do you need to make it before felting? I suppose the answer to that is that it depends on the wool.

I'm working on the final border on my blanket. The blanket is mitered squares, but the border is done log-cabin style. Five more rows and then the cast off!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your fun idea.
I'm starting a knitting club at school where I work, so I think I'm going to get some wool for the children to make these, it will be an achievable project for them with their Knitting Nancys :sm24: 
Ooh and I have just thought, I can make one before hand so I can show them what it will be like :sm24:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thank you for sharing your fun idea.
> I'm starting a knitting club at school where I work, so I think I'm going to get some wool for the children to make these, it will be an achievable project for them with their Knitting Nancys :sm24:
> Ooh and I have just thought, I can make one before hand so I can show them what it will be like :sm24:


It would be great to video their expressions as their longish, soft i-cord shrinks and stiffens up! Have a mop and bucket handy; I'm sure the kids will love an excuse to splash each other.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Great idea books! Playing with yarn ceases boredom. I am irritated right now, I was whizzing through the mermaid tail, all cocky about how quick it was going and boom, knot! I worked on that knot so long it was pathetic, finally got it out, went to knit, and half the stitches had fallen off and unraveled, sigh! I had to rip it and start over, this will be the fourth time, but got smarter, all the yarn has been wound, not freaking knots! 
I too am going to grab some wool and see what the bracelet will look like, maybe you could even add some cute charms...oh you little imp, you have started my poor brain to cycle!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> ... *you have started my poor brain to cycle!*


That just proves you're still among the quick! :sm15:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Really cute idea Books.


----------



## fiber (May 20, 2015)

God gives me a week, surely I can give Him back
one hour on Sunday.


----------



## sjosie (Mar 27, 2014)

Pic please of your finished felted bangle, this is the first I've heard of these, sounds like something my two older granddaughters would love making with their MiMi, maybe even Christmas presents for their mom's. My feeble brain is having a time imagining what they look like, do you shape them over something to dry? I will have to see if you-tube has a video, thanks for sharing, got me curious.


----------



## stitcheswarden10 (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi....feeling bored is something I have rarely experienced. Very rarely. Even being an only child I was never bored and still not. In fact I find myself wishing there were more hours to a day. Hopefully I don't have to eat those words. haha


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

beatnick123 said:


> My friend from KP told me about Knitted Knockers. They are prosthetics for cancer patients who lost their boobs. Good idea to use scraps of yarn. Bea


Can't use any scrap yarn for these. There is an approved list of yarns to use if you plan on sending them to the Knitted Knockers organization.


----------



## Butterbeans (Aug 15, 2011)

What a good idea! I'm going to give it a try!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Bored?? Don't know the word...don't have the time.


----------



## Ggail smith (Jul 25, 2012)

It's definitely Church for me on Sunday mornings, then after a general cleaning up - I knit.
Working with small bits of yarn now, making pieces of a jigsaw puzzle for an afghan.
This is so easy & fun to do.
Sure uses up a lot of my "stash."
Enjoy your day/holiday today. -g


----------



## momtat (Jan 21, 2017)

I too am a church goer and I knit during the sermon and before church starts. I have permission from my pastor and it helps me pay attention to the sermon. Knitting goes with me wherever I go.


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

I go to Church every Sunday twice at day.....Baptist Church...sometime go to lunch with my sister best friend, be back in home I resting with my doggies, watch TV and knitting something...at 7pm every day i go to walking with my neighbors 3 miles...I am so busy


----------



## snowmannut (Apr 17, 2014)

I attend church and then come home and bring my mom up for dinner and do some crocheting


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Cute idea books! You're making me wish I had some wool here. Everything I took with me is superwash. I've been avoiding my knitting because I made a mistake on my socks and have to tink quite a few rounds, which I hate doing. Yesterday I was cooking cooking cooking. Two of my bros came over and we feasted, Polish style. :sm01:


----------



## carolynhi (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm never bored on Sunday. It's the day I get to worship God. My favorite day of the week.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Well the KK group only uses specialyarns, mostly cottons.
Checktheir web site for a list ofapproved yarns.
I think knitting a snake with the odd balls wouls create a one of a kind snake and some child would have a cute toy. Great for a Fair donation.


beatnick123 said:


> My friend from KP told me about Knitted Knockers. They are prosthetics for cancer patients who lost their boobs. Good idea to use scraps of yarn. Bea


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

Agree, church sets up a tempo in the mind that changes the little bothersoms in life. And I watch the deer too, eating all my hundreds of daylilies, and hosta, and roses, not all that peaceful.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

books said:


> I think I chose the wrong title for this thread. I will be working on my Log Cabin Blanket.... another great use of leftover yarn, when you are trying to relax on a Sunday night! Lol


Maybe 'bored' was not the word you meant to use. I don't believe that you are ever bored; just in search of a different enterprise, be it a knitting project or a cooking project, or a cleaning project no matter what day of the week it is.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

cah said:


> Cute idea books! You're making me wish I had some wool here. Everything I took with me is superwash. I've been avoiding my knitting because I made a mistake on my socks and have to tink quite a few rounds, which I hate doing. Yesterday I was cooking cooking cooking. Two of my bros came over and we feasted, Polish style. :sm01:


Any leftovers? :sm02:


----------



## cindymae (Oct 17, 2016)

I a indeed get out of bed and get your self ready for the day and go to Church . Get in to Gods word and sing fellowship with other christians who love the Lord as well as non Christians your day and week will make a big difference in your life get your Bible out and read it daily


----------



## Queen Wisteria (Dec 23, 2016)

Nanny's Knits said:


> The neighbours who look forward to sleeping late on a Sunday morning must really appreciate the noise made by your lawnmower and leaf blower. :sm23:


YEAH! Try concentrating during the Sunday morning church service! 
Lawnmower noise in the background during the prayer, and sermon, is very rude!


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Can't get to church an what I do is get out an walk around the block or walk 4 -5 blocks. Or do my knitting a crocheting or make calls to some of my friends that are left. An take trash out on Sunday the night before Monday an hand wash some clothes!!! Plenty to do..


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Hi Books, funny how this has evolved into "what I do on Sunday morning", but I like your idea of making felted bangles out of leftover yarn and think it would be a great project to teach budding knitters.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Patian said:


> Hi Books, funny how this has evolved into "what I do on Sunday morning", but I like your idea of making felted bangles out of leftover yarn and think it would be a great project to teach budding knitters.


Thanks. I think some are missing the point of this thread, but that's the way it goes. Really like this bracelet idea. Found some really pretty mohair in my stash, might experiment with it, maybe use some of my grandmother's buttons with it to decorate.


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> I go to church. Definitely not bored there.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## Swiss Miss KT (Jan 21, 2013)

Agree with all that said church first then whatever you find relaxing for the rest of the day. As said by someone in all the hours of a week giving at least one hour back in thanksgiving to start a new week isn't asking too much. It's a good family visiting and friend get together day!


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

books said:


> Thanks. I think some are missing the point of this thread, but that's the way it goes. Really like this bracelet idea. Found some really pretty mohair in my stash, might experiment with it, maybe use some of my grandmother's buttons with it to decorate.


I think many missed the point by assuming that either everyone is Christian and/or goes to church at all. We each have our own belief system and methods of following it IMO.


----------



## cindymae (Oct 17, 2016)

I never get bored there is always things in life to do even when u get home from Church on a wonderful Sunday day and though the whole week. God is good all the time.


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

There was no identified point, the question was asked, what do you do when you are bored on Sunday morning. All of these are individual answers, so no winners or losers, and no wrong answers.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

books said:


> Thanks. I think some are missing the point of this thread, but that's the way it goes. Really like this bracelet idea. Found some really pretty mohair in my stash, might experiment with it, maybe use some of my grandmother's buttons with it to decorate.


This project is sparking all kinds of ideas - love the idea of using buttons and maybe adding some charms, etc.


----------



## Gypsy Magpie (Apr 24, 2017)

Knitted Knockers just came out with a new list of approved yarns to use if you are going to make them. It's a wonderful cause but you can not use just any yarn.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

How funny that so many people think Sunday morning is the only time anyone can go to church! Are God's working hours really that limited? My MIL is a devout Catholic; she and her sister attend mass on Saturday evenings. You can find her every Sunday morning on her deck enjoying a cup of coffee and watching her little dog run around the yard.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

kponsw said:


> How funny that so many people think Sunday morning is the only time anyone can go to church! Are God's working hours really that limited? My MIL is a devout Catholic; she and her sister attend mass on Saturday evenings. You can find her every Sunday morning on her deck enjoying a cup of coffee and watching her little dog run around the yard.


My parents go to church every day, not just Sunday. They assure me God is there more often than just one hour a week. :sm04:


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

cindymae said:


> I a indeed get out of bed and get your self ready for the day and go to Church . Get in to Gods word and sing fellowship with other christians who love the Lord as well as non Christians your day and week will make a big difference in your life get your Bible out and read it daily


That's wonderful that your faith serves you well. You seem to want to shout it to the world. Well, the world is filled with people of many different faiths or not. You are teetering on the proverbial "shoving it down our throats". To me, faith is very personal. It is counter productive to suggest to others what they should believe.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

WOW - it must have hit all of us yesterday - I ended up breaking open a box of puzzles that I had purchased from Goodwill. Helped with the boredom. Of course, I have 3 knitting projects going at the same time too.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

John's old lady said:


> Any leftovers? :sm02:


Some sauerkraut that we'll eat tonight. I don't usually like sauerkraut but this was really good. My brother made it. A little cheese babka left but I can take care of that. :sm17: No more kielbasa or perogies. All gone!


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

God is everywhere, not just in a building, yes a lovely building, but God is not just in a church.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

John's old lady said:


> I think many missed the point by assuming that either everyone is Christian and/or goes to church at all. We each have our own belief system and methods of following it IMO.


I did not miss the point at all. The question was what we did to avoid boredom and I answered honestly.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

This was not a question, it was a statement. Notice the period at the end of the title. She told us how she broke her boredom, not asked how we spend out Sunday.


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

She did, she said Sunday mornings


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> This was not a question, it was a statement. Notice the period at the end of the title. She told us how she broke her boredom, not asked how we spend out Sunday.


And if she is allowed to make a statement, no one else is?


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm in Sunday School and church on Sunday..... the Lord's day... a day of rest..... getting spiritual food.... then out to lunch with family... a wonderful day.... home-sit in the chair-and take a nap...... great day....


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

I sit in my pj's all day, no church ever for me. plenty of knitting gets done or not, sometimes I do my washing instead of a Monday. 
I havnt got any wool otherwise I would give the bangles a go.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

fortunate1 said:


> This was not a question, it was a statement. Notice the period at the end of the title. She told us how she broke her boredom, not asked how we spend out Sunday.


:sm24:
Reading the first post it's obvious the topic is about using up yarn leftovers.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Cyber Granny said:


> I sit in my pj's all day, no church ever for me. plenty of knitting gets done or not, sometimes I do my washing instead of a Monday.
> I havnt got any wool otherwise I would give the bangles a go.


You almost seem ready to be sworn into the Sloth Club.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Photo please.


----------



## lizzie13126 (Jun 22, 2013)

books said:


> Thanks. I think some are missing the point of this thread, but that's the way it goes. Really like this bracelet idea. Found some really pretty mohair in my stash, might experiment with it, maybe use some of my grandmother's buttons with it to decorate.


Love your idea, very creative


----------



## lizzie13126 (Jun 22, 2013)

John's old lady said:


> I think many missed the point by assuming that either everyone is Christian and/or goes to church at all. We each have our own belief system and methods of following it IMO.


????????????????
To each his own and leave mine alone. Freedom of religion and freedom from religion.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

SQM said:


> You almost seem ready to be sworn into the Sloth Club.


where do I join up. :sm09:


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

books said:


> I was searching the internet for ways to use up scrap bits of yarn. Found an interesting idea.
> 
> Using wool, knit I cord until it is long enough to fit around your wrist. Bind off and sew ends together, forming a bangle.
> 
> ...


That is a great idea! Thank you!


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

books said:


> I was searching the internet for ways to use up scrap bits of yarn. Found an interesting idea.
> 
> Using wool, knit I cord until it is long enough to fit around your wrist. Bind off and sew ends together, forming a bangle.
> 
> ...


And you accomplished something.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Cyber Granny said:


> where do I join up. :sm09:


Come up to my canopy and I can give you an interview.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

books said:


> Thanks. I think some are missing the point of this thread, but that's the way it goes. Really like this bracelet idea. Found some really pretty mohair in my stash, might experiment with it, maybe use some of my grandmother's buttons with it to decorate.


Books, I'd really like to see pictures of the bracelet. I think my granddaughters would love these. You are so creative you put me to shame :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

fortunate1 said:


> This was not a question, it was a statement. Notice the period at the end of the title. She told us how she broke her boredom, not asked how we spend out Sunday.


You're right.

In fact, the statement suggested what could be done with leftover yarns - very creative idea, Books!


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

beatnick123 said:


> My friend from KP told me about Knitted Knockers. They are prosthetics for cancer patients who lost their boobs. Good idea to use scraps of yarn. Bea


I see that someone has replied to you about using any sort of yarn. I knit for Knitted Knockers UK and they are very, even extremely particular about the types of cotton that they allow to be used for Knockers. Have a look at the site in the country where you live for further information. Brilliant charity though!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

ginnyinnr said:


> There was no identified point, the question was asked, what do you do when you are bored on Sunday morning. All of these are individual answers, so no winners or losers, and no wrong answers.


I hate to be contrary but I am old, bitter, cranky and the diner messed up my breakfast.

I didn't see any question asked by the original poster. What I read was a sharing of how Books alleviated HER boredom with a great idea for a project. It just happened to be a Sunday.

People, please, READ. Only you can prevent Topic Hijacking.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

SQM said:


> Come up to my canopy and I can give you an interview.


on my way, might take some time though.


----------



## Happy Heart (Sep 5, 2016)

You cannot use just any kind of yarn for the knitted knockers. Their website has a list of acceptable yarns.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

fiber said:


> God gives me a week, surely I can give Him back
> one hour on Sunday.


Only an hour? *Only* on the day arbitrarily named Sunday? Such limited thinking astounds me! When I learned my catechism, we were told God is everywhere always. Maybe things have changed since 1952, and I missed the memo?


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Great idea! I think the Gkids should spool knit some and play in the water! 
My problem is never boredom but rather want to do next! I live for hand crafts, hand quilting is my favourite. A day without creating is a long day!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

John's old lady said:


> I think many missed the point by assuming that either everyone is Christian and/or goes to church at all. We each have our own belief system and methods of following it IMO.


Yup.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> That's wonderful that your faith serves you well. You seem to want to shout it to the world. Well, the world is filled with people of many different faiths or not. You are teetering on the proverbial "shoving it down our throats". To me, faith is very personal. *It is counter productive to suggest to others what they should believe.*


Or when/how they should practice it.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> I go to church. Definitely not bored there.


Me too, and teach Sunday School. Not at all boring!


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

Bobglory said:


> I hate to be contrary but I am old, bitter, cranky and the diner messed up my breakfast.
> 
> I didn't see any question asked by the original poster. What I read was a sharing of how Books alleviated HER boredom with a great idea for a project. It just happened to be a Sunday.
> 
> People, please, READ. Only you can prevent Topic Hijacking.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

Dear Books, it has been only within the last several months that I am even awake before noon ????. But I absolutely love your idea. I made a bracelet for my neice by casting on and and off enough stitches to go around her teeny little wrist.


----------



## lizzie13126 (Jun 22, 2013)

Bobglory said:



> I hate to be contrary but I am old, bitter, cranky and the diner messed up my breakfast.
> 
> I didn't see any question asked by the original poster. What I read was a sharing of how Books alleviated HER boredom with a great idea for a project. It just happened to be a Sunday.
> 
> People, please, READ. Only you can prevent Topic Hijacking.


????


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

luvrcats said:


> Not because I am bored, but I so enjoy taking my coffee and mystery book--sit on the front porch and enjoy listening (and watching) the flurry of activities--and getting some much-appreciated reading time!!
> 
> Bluebirds feeding their young, Humming Birds enjoying the nectar, butterflies (Monarchs, yellow/black) flying in and out of our Butterfly bushes, a young bunny eating the green grass with dew upon it and once in a while a doe with her fawns. :sm01: :sm01: :sm24:


Enjoy that porch. I no longer have a porch. Growing up in East Tennessee, we had a porch on two sides of the house, the house was covered by a gigantic tree. Also had a swing on the porch. Loved those things. Enjoy yours.


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

momtat said:


> I too am a church goer and I knit during the sermon and before church starts. I have permission from my pastor and it helps me pay attention to the sermon. Knitting goes with me wherever I go.


That has to be a cool pastor!!! Best excuse ever for knitting in church or anywhere else, for that matter :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Cyber Granny said:


> on my way, might take some time though.


Ha ha. The slower the better for members of the Sloth Club.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

I didn't say no one was entitled to post as they choose, I merely pointed out that it was not a question on how anyone broke their boredom, or how they spent their Sunday mornings, it was a statement, or are question marks no longer following a question? Opps, maybe I just broke a rule. Period. Beginning of new sentence, comma, capital letter I assume everyone that posts a period at the end of a title comma is making a statement Period


----------



## marty1136 (Aug 2, 2011)

Defiantly church on Sunday morning


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

marty1136 said:


> Defiantly church on Sunday morning


Sometimes the typos and/or spellcheck are *so* funny! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

cah said:


> Sometimes the typos and/or spellcheck are *so* funny! :sm23: :sm23:


Maybe it was not a typo but in reaction to non-church goers.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

fortunate1 said:


> Great idea books! Playing with yarn ceases boredom. I am irritated right now, I was whizzing through the mermaid tail, all cocky about how quick it was going and boom, knot! I worked on that knot so long it was pathetic, finally got it out, went to knit, and half the stitches had fallen off and unraveled, sigh! I had to rip it and start over, this will be the fourth time, but got smarter, all the yarn has been wound, not freaking knots!
> I too am going to grab some wool and see what the bracelet will look like, maybe you could even add some cute charms...oh you little imp, you have started my poor brain to cycle!


Sorry you lost all those stitches!!!!

What a great idea about adding charms! This is a little project I can do with my granddaughter!


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

I could post so much but I will restrain myself.


----------



## AslansLucy (Aug 7, 2017)

books said:


> I think I chose the wrong title for this thread. I will be working on my Log Cabin Blanket.... another great use of leftover yarn, when you are trying to relax on a Sunday night! Lol


 :sm24: :sm02: :sm24: Still, it garnered a lot of interesting things to do!


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Sorry there was such confusion about this topic. There was no question, I was just trying to share a cute little idea that I found on the internet, it rather backfired on me.
This is the website that I found for the bracelets, lots of fun ideas to entertain yourself

http://happyhourprojects.com/friday-finds-yarn-projects/


----------



## AslansLucy (Aug 7, 2017)

I was thinking the same thing...project with my granddaughters! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## nanbobs (Jun 29, 2017)

I am both a wearer of and knitter of Knitted Knockers, and, YES, do only use a high quality cotton yarn. I use Cascades Ultra Pima. Having worn heavy commercial prostheses for 10 years, Knitted Knockers are like a miracle! They are light weight, adjustable, washable and all around wonderful. But never use acrylic or wool of any sort! They are a wonderful Charity project, as there are many breast cancer patients who do not have access to insurance to help them.


----------



## JannieK (Oct 21, 2011)

I go to church on Sunday morning. That leaves only the afternoon to be bored.


----------



## vicki5 (Apr 5, 2014)

Joy Marshall said:


> I go to church. Definitely not bored there.


I agree.


----------



## pumpkin42 (Nov 5, 2011)

Should be approved yarn as a lot of yarns would irritate sensitive scar tissue. A list of approved yarns can be found at knittedknockers.org


----------



## pumpkin42 (Nov 5, 2011)

books said:


> I had always heard to use cotton yarn for them. All my cotton yarn is set aside for dishcloths and potholders for Christmas, so I am no help.


The yarn Barb of knittedknockers.org recommends is Cascade Ultra Pima. They have a list of 30 yarns which have been tested for making knockers. I crochet them so I use Ultra Pima Fine.


----------



## pf_flyer (Dec 20, 2015)

Joy Marshall said:


> I go to church. Definitely not bored there.


Amen to that ! ! !


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

books said:


> You're very welcome. Going to try felted pot holders next. Really like felting things in the sink, watching it change and morph into a different texture. Plus, I just like playing with water!


It is great fun in the sink, watching it morph.....that bit of soap really helps, oh having a bucket of cold water next to you can help, hot water in the sink, cold water in the bucket ☺


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

marty1136 said:


> Defiantly church on Sunday morning


Of _what_ are you defiant?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

nanbobs said:


> I am both a wearer of and knitter of Knitted Knockers, and, YES, do only use a high quality cotton yarn. I use Cascades Ultra Pima. Having worn heavy commercial prostheses for 10 years, Knitted Knockers are like a miracle! They are light weight, adjustable, washable and all around wonderful. But never use acrylic or wool of any sort! They are a wonderful Charity project, as there are many breast cancer patients who do not have access to insurance to help them.


*Thank you* for your feedback!!! There have been (and assuredly will be) many topics on the subject, but very few actual users of the knockers have weighed in. Thank you.


----------



## justanoldgirl (Feb 18, 2015)

stitchin' time said:


> It's not Sunday without Church. It helps me thruout the week, and then I look forward to the next Sunday.


That is what we do too. Sundays are special.


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

byalexis said:


> Church is the best way to start the week. I have missed going due to health problems but will hopefully get back soon and to singing in the choir again.


For my generation, Sunday morning was for church, as was Sunday evening and Wednesday evening. I could not believe the number of replies that came in to this topic before someone came up with the church answer. MN


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MissNettie said:


> For my generation, Sunday morning was for church, as was Sunday evening and Wednesday evening. I could not believe the number of replies that came in to this topic before someone came up with the church answer. MN


Answer? I guess you saw the subject as a question; I noticed that it is a statement, ending with a period, not a question that requires answering. :sm17:


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

Nanny's Knits said:


> The neighbours who look forward to sleeping late on a Sunday morning must really appreciate the noise made by your lawnmower and leaf blower. :sm23:


 :sm04: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

books said:


> Thanks. I think some are missing the point of this thread, but that's the way it goes. Really like this bracelet idea. Found some really pretty mohair in my stash, might experiment with it, maybe use some of my grandmother's buttons with it to decorate.


Didn't take long, did it ?

Your bangle idea sounds like fun. If you used a #10 hook and size 6 beads, would you still get the desired felting result ? I have never *purposely* felted anything, but this sounds like fun.

Several years ago I heard about a project for tiny bits of yarn, and it is sort of interesting.
Get a small piece of chicken wire and a length of baling wire. Shape the chicken wire into a ball the size of an orange. Use the baling wire to close the top and make a hanger, sort of like a Christmas ornament.
Push all the little 2" bits of yarn, bits of string, twine, fabric strips from your serger, etc.,...push them through the holes in the chicken wire, and hang it next to your bird feeder in the spring. The birds will use these bits in their nest building endeavors. 
You can walk around with a pair of decent binoculars and identify your contributions to the bird community.


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Only an hour? *Only* on the day arbitrarily named Sunday? Such limited thinking astounds me! When I learned my catechism, we were told God is everywhere always. Maybe things have changed since 1952, and I missed the memo?


He spends the rest of the week helping people find a parking spot at the Big Box Store, and locating their lost car keys.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Dangrktty said:


> ... Several years ago I heard about a project for tiny bits of yarn, and it is sort of interesting.
> Get a small piece of chicken wire and a length of baling wire. Shape the chicken wire into a ball the size of an orange. Use the baling wire to close the top and make a hanger, sort of like a Christmas ornament.
> Push all the little 2" bits of yarn, bits of string, twine, fabric strips from your serger, etc.,...push them through the holes in the chicken wire, and hang it next to your bird feeder in the spring. The birds will use these bits in their nest building endeavors.
> You can walk around with a pair of decent binoculars and identify your contributions to the bird community.


From: https://www.allaboutbirds.org/providing-nest-material-for-birds-dos-donts/ 
In the comments: The Cornell Lab of Ornithology is no longer recommending that yarn, fabric scraps, or pet fur be placed outside for birds. *Recent evidence from wildlife rehabilitators suggests that these items can all become entangled around birds' feet.* The list on this page has been updated to reflect this.

Short scraps can be used as stuffing for stuffed animals and the like.


----------



## nanbobs (Jun 29, 2017)

Back on the Knitted Knockers subject, they have released a "bottom up" pattern, which is much easier, and I strongly suggest you forget the nipple!


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

I find it amusing that this thread has strayed so far from the original COMMENT. People sure are offended that someone else has free time on a Sunday. I bet that if any other day of the week had been mentioned, we would just be reading comments about not being bored, not about church. 
Thanks for the original idea for using up some small bits of wool.


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

nanbobs said:


> Back on the Knitted Knockers subject, they have released a "bottom up" pattern, which is much easier, and I strongly suggest you forget the nipple!


It probably varies from country to country. In the USA, I think knockers are knitted and then given out. In the UK, women place their orders with their bra size, the general colour wish, and a with or without nipple. We have not adopted the bottom pattern. This may come, but it has not yet. I am quite happy to knit whatever a woman asks for. But I do understand that if volunteer knitters prefer to use one pattern rather than another in the US, that is ok for your organisation so long as women get what they need. Wonderful charity all round.


----------



## JannieK (Oct 21, 2011)

It is good to see how many needle-workers attend church. It is also kind of sad that there are so many who take offense at almost anything nowadays. Lightening up about "things" helps to still the egg beater that whirls around in the chest.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

books said:


> Sorry there was such confusion about this topic. There was no question, I was just trying to share a cute little idea that I found on the internet, it rather backfired on me.
> This is the website that I found for the bracelets, lots of fun ideas to entertain yourself
> 
> http://happyhourprojects.com/friday-finds-yarn-projects/


Some cute ideas there-thanks for sharing. :sm24:


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

books said:


> http://happyhourprojects.com/friday-finds-yarn-projects/


Can we use those Friday finds projects on a Sunday 
:sm01: :sm09:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I just found another site with different information about yarn for nesting materials: https://www.todayshomeowner.com/how-to-attract-birds-to-your-yard-with-nesting-material/


----------



## sage'smom (Feb 28, 2017)

I grew up in a very Catholic family, church, Sunday school etc. I also had a grandmother who really made an impression on all of us, the one thing she always said an it sticks to me ever since " knit on Sunday, rip on Monday", an believe me every time I've tried to knit on Sunday or any other craft I blow it so most of my day is spent with grandchildren making a meal or enjoying my back deck all this after attending mass with 2 of my granddaughters Enjoy your day however you see fit for 30 yrs I worked ever other weekend in nursing so I really enjoy being where I am God bless


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

pepsiknittinmomma said:


> I find it amusing that this thread has strayed so far from the original COMMENT. ...


If you put a number of people in a room and leave them to talk among themselves, the conversations wander all over the place. Normal, and it's the best part of KP. Not _only_ are there no knitting police, but there are no list owners slapping wrists for going off topic!!! That is probably why KP continues to grow and has four to five thousand posts each day, while all the other yarny groups which used to absorb my spare time continue to shrink in membership and posts-per-day.


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

sage'smom said:


> I grew up in a very Catholic family, church, Sunday school etc. I also had a grandmother who really made an impression on all of us, the one thing she always said an it sticks to me ever since " knit on Sunday, rip on Monday", an believe me every time I've tried to knit on Sunday or any other craft I blow it so most of my day is spent with grandchildren making a meal or enjoying my back deck all this after attending mass with 2 of my granddaughters Enjoy your day however you see fit for 30 yrs I worked ever other weekend in nursing so I really enjoy being where I am God bless


Bless you!!! Similar upbringing without Sunday school. We did not have that in Brussels when I grew up, but working many unsocial hours as a midwife until I started teaching and research and then it was Monday to Friday officially plus all the other hours in between ????????????...


----------



## Grandma Anne (May 3, 2011)

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

books said:


> Sorry there was such confusion about this topic. There was no question, I was just trying to share a cute little idea that I found on the internet, it rather backfired on me.
> This is the website that I found for the bracelets, lots of fun ideas to entertain yourself
> 
> http://happyhourprojects.com/friday-finds-yarn-projects/


I am sorry that you feel this way. You gave a nice idea as a topic and as in many conversation, it veered elsewhere somehow but you stimulated some very pleasant chats. Well done!


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Great idea!


----------



## PriscillaWalker (Jun 12, 2017)

I also go to Church. Not boring! Would highly recommend finding a good, evangelical church.


----------



## trickeypond (May 3, 2014)

You all need to chill this was just a good idea maybe she should be sorry she use the word bored ????????


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

trickeypond said:


> You all need to chill this was just a good idea maybe she should be sorry she use the word bored ????????


????


----------



## sortaknittin (Jul 25, 2011)

Try church.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

sortaknittin said:


> Try church.


Who made you the dictator of others' lives??
Would you believe that:
not everyone goes to church on Sunday morning?
not everyone goes to church? Some go to other places of worship _and_ on other days than Sunday?
Some <<GASP!!>> don't go to church at all! Some aren't physically *ABLE* to go anywhere.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

sortaknittin said:


> Try church.


WHY?


----------



## stitcheswarden10 (Jul 24, 2014)

Sortaknittin.....good suggestion! And suggestion it was....not an order.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

stitcheswarden10 said:


> Sortaknittin.....good suggestion! And suggestion it was....not an order.


Gee! I guess the rules of grammar as I learned them decades ago and as they're stated in the following link don't apply to everyone. http://www.english-at-home.com/grammar/imperative-form/
I _totally_ understood that an order was issued, not a suggestion of any kind.


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

Sounds like an order to me, too.


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

sortaknittin said:


> Try church.


Try snuff.


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Who made you the dictator of others' lives??
> Would you believe that:
> not everyone goes to church on Sunday morning?
> not everyone goes to church? Some go to other places of worship _and_ on other days than Sunday?
> Some <<GASP!!>> don't go to church at all! Some aren't physically *ABLE* to go anywhere.


Sunday morning is my quiet time. I take my dogs outside, watch the sun come up from my back porch while sipping coffee my husband made before he left for work, feed the fish in the pond, watch my hunky neighbor mow his lawn and whip off his shirt like Patrick Swazey in "Roadhouse"...

Why would I go to church ? I can turn on my tv and watch all of that hymn-singing, and arm waving religious ejaculations.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Dangrktty said:


> Sunday morning is my quiet time. I take my dogs outside, watch the sun come up from my back porch while sipping coffee my husband made before he left for work, feed the fish in the pond, watch my hunky neighbor mow his lawn and whip off his shirt like Patrick Swazey in "Roadhouse"...
> 
> Why would I go to church ? I can turn on my tv and watch all of that hymn-singing, and arm waving religious *ejaculations*.


Don't you just _love_ the English language?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Don't you just _love_ the English language?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Ha ha. Could you write that last sentence in French?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Ha ha. Could you write that last sentence in French?


Mais oui!
Pourquoi voudrais-je aller à l'église? Je peux allumer ma télé et regarder tout ce chant d'hymne, et faire vibrer les éjaculations religieuses.

I'm not certain how a French-Quebecker would react to it, but it seems even funnier to me than in the original. I did use Google translate, but the only thing that didn't come to my mind was 'vibrer'; I'd have said gesticulations, which is identical in English and French.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Mais oui!
> Pourquoi voudrais-je aller Ã l'Ã©glise? Je peux allumer ma tÃ©lÃ© et regarder tout ce chant d'hymne, et faire vibrer les Ã©jaculations religieuses.
> 
> I'm not certain how a French-Quebecker would react to it, but it seems even funnier to me than in the original. I did use Google translate, but the only thing that didn't come to my mind was 'vibrer'; I'd have said gesticulations, which is identical in English and French.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

It's weird what happens when it goes back through KP's system in a quote!


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Dangrktty said:


> Try snuff.


 :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## stitcheswarden10 (Jul 24, 2014)

Sortaknittn ????


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

This did not start out a question..it was a topic about what she did to break the monotony of Sundays. So church is irrelevant.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

fortunate1 said:


> This did not start out a question..it was a topic about what she did to break the monotony of Sundays. So church is irrelevant.


ditto


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

I found a cute little project on a fun craft site that I wanted to pass on to other KP members. It happened to be on a Sunday morning. What a shame that I caused such a controversy. Haven't decided if it funny or sad. Just amazing that so many people missed the original point.


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

fortunate1 said:


> This did not start out a question..it was a topic about what she did to break the monotony of Sundays. So church is irrelevant.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

books said:


> I found a cute little project on a fun craft site that I wanted to pass on to other KP members. It happened to be on a Sunday morning. What a shame that I caused such a controversy. Haven't decided if it funny or sad. Just amazing that so many people missed the original point.


I don't think they so much as missed the original point, as ignored it. They're just too bleeping narrow-minded as well as judgemental! I haven't noticed any second posts by those who thought it their Christian duty to chide you. Do you think they might possibly have re-thought their initial post?


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I don't think they so much as missed the original point, as ignored it. They're just too bleeping narrow-minded as well as judgemental! I haven't noticed any second posts by those who thought it their Christian duty to chide you. Do you think they might possibly have re-thought their initial post?


Have no idea, just hope they enjoyed the link to the website that I posted further into the thread. In hindsight, I should have posted it at the very beginning. Oh well, I will probably find more sites to post tomorrow, it is after all, Sunday again! :sm09:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

books said:


> Have no idea, just hope they enjoyed the link to the website that I posted further into the thread. In hindsight, I should have posted it at the very beginning. Oh well, I will probably find more sites to post tomorrow, it is after all, *Sunday again!* :sm09:


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## DragonWhoKnits (Sep 20, 2011)

Books!!!

I found another i-cord but this time it's a necklace.... And not felted. I thought you might like the knots she uses on the ends to fasten it...

http://www.withwool.com/blog/2015/9/16/i-cord-necklace-how-to

What do you think?

Nancy


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

DragonWhoKnits said:


> Books!!!
> 
> I found another i-cord but this time it's a necklace.... And not felted. I thought you might like the knots she uses on the ends to fasten it...
> 
> ...


Clever. Thank you for sharing. :sm01:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

DragonWhoKnits said:


> Books!!!
> 
> I found another i-cord but this time it's a necklace.... And not felted. I thought you might like the knots she uses on the ends to fasten it...
> 
> ...


It's a neat idea, but even better - in my opinion - is the stopper knot. I love it!


----------



## got knit (Jan 21, 2012)

First of all Sunday can be used for worshiping and thanking our wonderful God. As far as knitted knockers just go to their site and they will give you a list of the required yarns One yarn is cascade ultra pima and works great. they will send a lot of other info. Great group of knitters for charity. I did some.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

got knit said:


> First of all Sunday can be used for worshiping and thanking our wonderful God. As far as knitted knockers just go to their site and they will give you a list of the required yarns One yarn is cascade ultra pima and works great. they will send a lot of other info. Great group of knitters for charity. I did some.


Did you ever consider that not every human on this planet is Christian and keeps Sunday as the day of worship? In point of fact, all sects of Christianity lumped together don't _quite_ account for a third of Earth's human population! https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_religious_populations
Imagine! Two-thirds of the living humans do *not* worship on Sunday!!! They do other things on that day, like play with yarn and soapy water to make a bracelet and share that experience on a yarn-related forum, _not_ on a religious forum.


----------



## got knit (Jan 21, 2012)

The question asked what to do when you are bored on Sunday. My answer to that was that one COULD go to their place of worship and not that one MUST or SHOULD go to church. As you can see the difference there IS a choice. Your choice.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

got knit said:


> The question asked what to do when you are bored on Sunday. My answer to that was that one COULD go to their place of worship and not that one MUST or SHOULD go to church. As you can see the difference there IS a choice. Your choice.


I see a declarative statement in the title: "What to do when you are bored on a Sunday morning*.*"

I guess you chose to see a question.


----------



## got knit (Jan 21, 2012)

yes life is full of choices and I respect yours


----------



## NancyHA (Feb 3, 2015)

Joy Marshall said:


> I go to church. Definitely not bored there.


ditto


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

It was not a question, I was simply sharing a cute idea that I found on a crafting site. Haven't been to church since I was a kid.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

books said:


> It was not a question, I was simply sharing a cute idea that I found on a crafting site. Haven't been to church since I was a kid.


Many do not attend church. I have heard of adults having religion forced on them as children, so they do not attend services. I also know of adults who have been mistreated by so called Christians who will never attend a service again.
There are other ways to worship, one does not need to do it in a church of organized religion.

Felt on!!!
:sm09:


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

fortunate1 said:


> Many do not attend church. I have heard of adults having religion forced on them as children, so they do not attend services. I also know of adults who have been mistreated by so called Christians who will never attend a service again.
> There are other ways to worship, one does not need to do it in a church of organized religion.
> 
> Felt on!!!
> :sm09:


I agree with you on this.


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

I know she was not asking a question. I just answered what I do on sunday morning. when I come home I usually have something to eat. and then either knit ,read or even sometimes take a nap but , I don't like to .


----------

